# Corsair is selling dummy RGB RAM sticks



## Sasqui (Dec 11, 2018)

No doubt this was already posted.

Reminds me of a quote from David Lee Roth “_It's not whether you win_ or _lose_, _it's_ how good _you looked_ doing it!” 

https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categ...NCE-RGB-PRO-Light-Enhancement-Kit/p/CMWLEKIT2


----------



## RCoon (Dec 11, 2018)

$40 for RAM that isn't RAM. What a time to be alive.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 11, 2018)

"Light enhancement kit?"

WHen I was a teenager, I worked at a fast food restaurant, one of the tasks I had was taking this pole that had a flat & wide end, and pushing down the trash in the barrels of the lobby .  All too often people will just throw their trash in the opening, and walk away ,and it's messy.   So the device had a need, and it was useful plus it kept you from putting your hands on peoples trash. No one could ever think of a good name for it ,so I called it the "refuse storage enhancement facilitation unit".

I can only imagine corsair feels much stupider than I did calling that a light enhancement kit,


----------



## Vario (Dec 11, 2018)

Only when the market is peaked do people pursue spending on such trivial bullshit


----------



## tami626 (Dec 11, 2018)

RCoon said:


> $40 for RAM that isn't RAM. What a time to be alive.


My actual RAM cost that much 7 years ago.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 11, 2018)

holy smokes this is $40 for literally nothing but a fancy light. 
Now I'd like to buy a dummy 1080Ti trio for fake sli and a monitor with a painted on screen for surround.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 11, 2018)

tami626 said:


> My actual RAM cost that much 7 years ago.


Lol. I think that's what I paid for my 2x8 DDR4 a few years back (used).


----------



## Vario (Dec 11, 2018)

Its a lot of money but its worth it to impress all those fellow 16 year old gamers on the internets.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 11, 2018)

Vario said:


> Only when the market is peaked do people pursue spending on such trivial bullshit



People always have.

It's called preferences and they've been around forever.  Some prefer aesthetics over performance.  Nothing wrong with that.

That said the price is stupid-level high.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 11, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> That said the price is stupid-level high.



Price per GB = Divide by zero error


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 11, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> holy smokes this is $40 for literally nothing but a fancy light.
> Now I'd like to buy a dummy 1080Ti trio for fake sli and a monitor with a painted on screen for surround.


What no fake surround sound, VR or better still haptic feedback


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 11, 2018)

Ram Sticks for Plebs  vasectomy already Done


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 11, 2018)

People want to act like these are overpriced, but lets face it, the people who are buying Vengence Pro RGB RAM are very likely to pay $40 for these.  Heck, they're already paying almost a $40 premium over standard RAM without RGB...


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 11, 2018)

https://www.techpowerup.com/250474/...-light-enhancement-kit-are-dummy-ddr4-modules


----------

